# ServiceLink



## Zuse

Has anyone else noticed a large increase in SL work load. Or is just me, their volume has increased over the last month or so big time. 

And did anyone on else get that form from the SL regional manager about how many contractors they have working for them and wanting to know who else they work for and how much more volume they can handle.

And what the heck is going on with MCS, did they fire and bunch of contractors. Ive been called 3 times in the last 2 weeks about the coming on board with them. Persistent bunch they are!!


----------



## safeguard dropout

To anyone considering MCS....the recruiters are notorious for saying you'll get "client pricing minus 25%". They will even give you the link to check out client pricing and run the numbers. After you spend about 80 hrs signing up, learning what you already know, and then learning how to use the miserably slow VENDOR 180 upload system, you will be good to go, with a new set of pricing that is much lower than promised. Just sayin.


----------



## TexasP&P

Safeguard nailed on MCS. Out of the companies I have worked with they were by far the biggest hassle to sign on with. Tons of training videos, quizzes, aspen background checks for multiple people in every area you cover, then they might give you work. And they are pretty good at changing the amounts on bid approvals after you complete them. Great folks!


----------



## JDRM

Zuse said:


> Has anyone else noticed a large increase in SL work load. Or is just me, their volume has increased over the last month or so big time.
> 
> And did anyone on else get that form from the SL regional manager about how many contractors they have working for them and wanting to know who else they work for and how much more volume they can handle.
> 
> And what the heck is going on with MCS, did they fire and bunch of contractors. Ive been called 3 times in the last 2 weeks about the coming on board with them. Persistent bunch they are!!


Yes, lots of large convey jobs


----------



## Craigslist Hack

The pay is slower and spottier than ever. We are spending a day each week chasing money.


----------



## REOdIVA

Zuse said:


> Has anyone else noticed a large increase in SL work load. Or is just me, their volume has increased over the last month or so big time.
> 
> And did anyone on else get that form from the SL regional manager about how many contractors they have working for them and wanting to know who else they work for and how much more volume they can handle.
> 
> And what the heck is going on with MCS, did they fire and bunch of contractors. Ive been called 3 times in the last 2 weeks about the coming on board with them. Persistent bunch they are!!



Can I PM you Zuse?


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> The pay is slower and spottier than ever. We are spending a day each week chasing money.


Same here unfortunately. The other guys in this area are doing the same.


----------



## All Island Handy

here in WA state we are seeing a HUGE flood of initial secures from SL just adding to the list were already maintaining :vs_smile:


----------



## GGC

TexasP&P said:


> Safeguard nailed on MCS. Out of the companies I have worked with they were by far the biggest hassle to sign on with. Tons of training videos, quizzes, aspen background checks for multiple people in every area you cover, then they might give you work. And they are pretty good at changing the amounts on bid approvals after you complete them. Great folks!


Just finished signing up with them. You nailed it right on the head. I am surprised on how low the pricing is. It is on par with Regional pricing. Only thing that is decent on pay is the debris removal. We end up getting $30 a cyd. Everything else is just not adding up to that whole 25%.


----------



## AceVentura

SERVICELINK HAS HORRIBLE INTERNAL ISSUES WITH UPPER LVL MANAGEMENT

There is so much corruption going on with ServiceLink it is hard to figure out exactly whose head is where, which management is the puppets and who the us calling the shots.

I will say that you get up their to S.G. he is corrupt as they come, talking about how he lost 100,000 so he started working for ServiceLink. 

The S.G. goes on to offer hush money ( its like they look at laborer as a prostitute or something) basically they just f u, don't pay you, then offer you hush money to just disappear.

F the corruption and greed

ServiceLinks upper level management is so twisted that it is no wonder the property preservation world is so bad. They have hiring practices or possibly even worse (possible internal policy) that promotes unethical and fraudulent behavior and the major problem is that this is within our banking industry.

They are just a dirty company, even members of their legal department are on que with what ever is going on with their management.

N.B., S.G., M.M., C.L., D.R., heres to you, you corrupt bunch, not sure whom of you gives directions, and whom takes them, but you all sure have figured out the game of corruption and got it down pat.

Sure would like to see a few of you see criminal charges for the white collar frauds commited, not holding my breath to see it though.

Bottom line is you guys are just dirty dirty, not good, thieves, frauds, and liers, 

ServiceLink I gave you years of my life - All I can say is F U, F your HUSH MONEY, F YOUR ANTICS, AND SERIOUSLY F YOUR HUSH MONEY, 

MAN HOW U F AROUND WITH THE WORDS HUSH MONEY AND THE FEDS STILL AINT KICKED DOWN YOUR DOOR

COME ON FED KICK DOWN THE DOOR OF SERVICELINK AND FIND THAT GOD DAM* HUSH MONEY, - CORRUPTION AND GREED - 

HUSH MONEY CAN SUCK IT, JUST TELL THE SLIMY BASTADS NOPE


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Something is going on there because we get a new Liason and a new Regional Network Manager every couple of months. 

They just hired more field managers and their ONLY concern is scorecard. Their pay is based on how the contractors perform. 

Guess what the criteria for a good scorecard is? Turn around time. That's it! They care even less about quality now than they used to. 

I had a conversation with someone there yesterday basically asking me to take some short cuts on a job. They want and interior door installed on a garage man door because it's cheaper.


----------



## BRADSConst

Craigslist Hack said:


> I had a conversation with someone there yesterday basically asking me to take some short cuts on a job. They want and interior door installed on a garage man door because it's cheaper.


 Man that brings back memories. Years back I was chewed out for my bid being out of line to replace a front entry door on a house. Went back for some other items that were approved to find the hack installed a hollow core interior door on the front of the home. Apparently it was too expensive to apply primer and paint as it was just a raw slab.

For all the hacks reading this, you are welcome for this "cut corners" tip brought to you by CL Hack and BRADSConst....:vs_cool:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

So I was told they have Qualified vendors in our area that would like some of our work. I was told this because refusing to drop what I was doing and take a few rush orders.

Do these pics look like the work of a Qualified vendor? Check out the door boarding! Only 1 2x4 and it's on the outside.

How about all of the bush trimmings laying right next to where they were cut down?

Or the fact that the property had previously been secured with a padlock and hasp but that was gone and there were no preservation locks on the property. Someone stole the padlock and hasp.


----------



## BRADSConst

Craigslist Hack said:


> So I was told they have Qualified vendors in our area that would like some of our work.


You've been around long enough to know that "qualified vendors" stands for "works cheaper" and "drops everything for us"......


----------



## Cartersconstruction

I've seen a few windows secured where they didn't even use a 2x4. They simply stuck the plywood in the window and shot a screw threw it in each corner at an angel so it would catch the frame and done deal.


----------



## Ohnojim

*Are these guys actually getting paid for this stuff?*

or are they the guys posting on here about how they worked for a month and got screwed? 

I can't possibly see any angle you can take a photo from to polish those turds.

I don't have as much experience as some of you guys, but I've been around a bit. Yesterday I had an issue with an after photo of a toilet tank, because there was still antifreeze coming out of the jug, therefore it wasn't an "after" photo. 

How the hell do they get paid on stuff like that?


----------



## Cartersconstruction

I would hope they didn't get paid for it. Since those of us doing what we're supposed to do sometimes don't get paid or get cut when we did the job correct. I know the companies I've worked for would never pay me for something like that unless I was to go back and fixed it. Then hit me with late fees. 
Since I work for another company now that don’t require silly little photos I've recently had to go back to a few properties for a certain regional over little things. Which is really annoying, since I’m guessing the banks don’t even require these photos to pay if the other company I work for don’t require me to take them. Things like forgetting to tape down the toilet seat on a wint, or forgetting to take a photo of the key in the lock even though I didn't change any locks. Or my personal favorite the ruler pic showing how tall the grass is on a basic in allowable grass cut.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Ohnojim said:


> or are they the guys posting on here about how they worked for a month and got screwed?
> 
> I can't possibly see any angle you can take a photo from to polish those turds.
> 
> I don't have as much experience as some of you guys, but I've been around a bit. Yesterday I had an issue with an after photo of a toilet tank, because there was still antifreeze coming out of the jug, therefore it wasn't an "after" photo.
> 
> How the hell do they get paid on stuff like that?


I'm glad someone brought that up. My experience is when I hire people who couldn't get paid elsewhere they are usually terrible.


----------



## Ohnojim

*That's what I figured.*



Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm glad someone brought that up. My experience is when I hire people who couldn't get paid elsewhere they are usually terrible.


But, it did make me wonder.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Ohnojim said:


> But, it did make me wonder.


The last ones serviced the wrong property 3 times.


----------



## GTX63

Ohnojim said:


> or are they the guys posting on here about how they worked for a month and got screwed?
> 
> I can't possibly see any angle you can take a photo from to polish those turds.
> 
> How the hell do they get paid on stuff like that?


I believe there is a sub sub sub contractor app for cases like that. It's called photoshop.


----------



## Ohnojim

*Oh, silly me*

What was I thinking?:vs_whistle:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Ohnojim said:


> What was I thinking?:vs_whistle:



When one of our realtors asks for bids on a house that has 5 Bro's stickers I ask myself that same question. I know when we worked for them how picky they were so I have no clue how many of these properties make it through QC. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Ohnojim

*Five Brothers are also usually the worst in my area too*

but, recently MCS has been beating them out in the faked work department. Sometimes it's the same sub though.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

In our area True Assets works for AFAS, MCS, Servicelink, and maybe Altisource? So it's the same BOTG hitting all the properties.

It's not good man it's just not good!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

More quality craftsmanship.

This was a reglaze window and a repair hole in drywall order. 

Duct tape fixed both problems. They asked us to correct it. We declined.


----------



## NCnewbie

Looks like there's a bigger issue with that drywall than the hole in it...


----------



## Craigslist Hack

NCnewbie said:


> Looks like there's a bigger issue with that drywall than the hole in it...



Ya think? lol the entire place looks like that.


----------



## K&L preservation

Craigslist Hack said:


> More quality craftsmanship.
> 
> This was a reglaze window and a repair hole in drywall order.
> 
> Duct tape fixed both problems. They asked us to correct it. We declined.


And this is your competition? Lol. I'm at a loss of words.. duct tape for drywall and reglazing? This is what happends when you take 1 to many hits from the crackpipe..


----------



## NCnewbie

Why patch it? They want to see if that 1'x8' area will grow "discoloration" too if it gets repaired? Someone should explain that the hole in the wall isn't what's causing that blackish looking stuff to appear or are they thinking that's some artsy "faux" effect painting?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

NCnewbie said:


> Why patch it? They want to see if that 1'x8' area will grow "discoloration" too if it gets repaired? Someone should explain that the hole in the wall isn't what's causing that blackish looking stuff to appear or are they thinking that's some artsy "faux" effect painting?



Oh there is a dehumidifier running now. It should be fine.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

K&L preservation said:


> And this is your competition? Lol. I'm at a loss of words.. duct tape for drywall and reglazing? This is what happends when you take 1 to many hits from the crackpipe..


It's bad out there right now. I am down a contractor so I have been in the field lately. I'm not exaggerating when I say that EVERY single property has some of this FINE WORK. I have encountered 3 with no locks on the doors. I'm guessing they install a lock then take it out and put it back on the truck?

I wish inspections paid better I would go do some for a few weeks and put True Assets out of business in our area. :vs_whistle:


----------



## K&L preservation

Craigslist Hack said:


> It's bad out there right now. I am down a contractor so I have been in the field lately. I'm not exaggerating when I say that EVERY single property has some of this FINE WORK. I have encountered 3 with no locks on the doors. I'm guessing they install a lock then take it out and put it back on the truck?
> 
> I wish inspections paid better I would go do some for a few weeks and put True Assets out of business in our area. :vs_whistle:


probably why the inspection rates are so low, so it detours people away from doing them or rush through them and miss 80% of what is wrong.. I feel you on the down a contractor part, sent one out to do a pump out and replace a sump pump, pumped out water fine, cut out old pump and put back old pump with a brand new rubber coupling even had a pic of a box for a pump. needless to say he was let go and had the balls to question why.. if you cant do it right for what ever fee, then don't do it and make yourself look like bad.. but rick james did say cocaine is a hell of a drug so I guess I cant see the thought process.. have a Merry Christmas everyone. and be careful out in the field today..


----------



## NCnewbie

Craigslist Hack said:


> NCnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why patch it? They want to see if that 1'x8' area will grow "discoloration" too if it gets repaired? Someone should explain that the hole in the wall isn't what's causing that blackish looking stuff to appear or are they thinking that's some artsy "faux" effect painting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there is a dehumidifier running now. It should be fine.
Click to expand...

Well then, problem solved!!

I've got properties that look like that with a dehumidifier but they won't turn the power on so at least they've done that much.


----------



## GTX63

NCnewbie said:


> Well then, problem solved!!
> 
> I've got properties that look like that with a dehumidifier but they won't turn the power on so at least they've done that much.



My neighbor's will states a bottle of Cabin Still and a cheese sandwich goes into his coffin, cause you just never know.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

NCnewbie said:


> Well then, problem solved!!
> 
> I've got properties that look like that with a dehumidifier but they won't turn the power on so at least they've done that much.



I would seriously love to start a company that lets these banks know what is really going on at these properties. I think they would be shocked.


----------



## NCnewbie

Come on now, you've been in it long enough to know the banks know what is going on for the most part, it's just a matter of what negligence costs them money and what part of that they can kick back down the hill onto the contractor


----------



## Craigslist Hack

NCnewbie said:


> Come on now, you've been in it long enough to know the banks know what is going on for the most part, it's just a matter of what negligence costs them money and what part of that they can kick back down the hill onto the contractor



Actually I don't believe that's the case. As I get more and more direct customers I find that they are actually concerned with the property and the state it's in. Of course it does make me ponder why they would hire a Safeguard in the first place? I can assure you when you get someone direct from the bank on the phone it's a night and day difference from working through a national.


----------



## Zuse

NCnewbie said:


> Come on now, you've been in it long enough to know the banks know what is going on for the most part, it's just a matter of what negligence costs them money and what part of that they can kick back down the hill onto the contractor


The secret has just been exposed..

I've been contracted to water these roses once a week and by god that's what im going to do.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> Actually I don't believe that's the case. As I get more and more direct customers I find that they are actually concerned with the property and the state it's in. Of course it does make me ponder why they would hire a Safeguard in the first place? I can assure you when you get someone direct from the bank on the phone it's a night and day difference from working through a national.


No really? tell us just how you REALLY FEEL!!!:vs_lol:


----------



## safeguard dropout

Zuse said:


> The secret has just been exposed..
> 
> I've been contracted to water these roses once a week and by god that's what im going to do


Better have that E&O up to date-you will be hit with a charge back for over watering and killing those roses.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> No really? tell us just how you REALLY FEEL!!!:vs_lol:



You mean that tingle or my obsession with nativity scenes made from sculpted butter figurines? Which feeling would you like to hear about?


----------



## Zuse

my standard load photos of every grass cut i submit, The Indians processors overseas have no clue that these 2 pics get submitted with every grass cut..


Yeah Ive come to the conclusion that Nationals dont give a rats a**.. Just do it and get turned in on time!!

A little crop here and their makes for a great work ethic, Pay me NOW. the pics prove it.









On to the next grass cut guys and gals


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> You mean that tingle or my obsession with nativity scenes made from sculpted butter figurines? Which feeling would you like to hear about?


This should fix that.. Enjoy.


----------



## Zuse

REOdIVA said:


> Can I PM you Zuse?



I know I've been away from the boards for awhile, but my other non related P&P business has been keeping me way to busy for this time of year.

But i did get your PM's and along with the other 7 messages from everyone else asking me to get a personal contact info at SL about getting on board with them. I do apologize for the delay.

I will see what i can do about bypassing the normal channels and get you guys and gals the recruit manager's contact info. I cant make any promises that Little old Zuse has some pull up their in the halls off hell.

But i do have a few friends that might let me release the contact info, but i will have to ask for permission first. 

Please be well aware that SL is a tough crowd to get in with and the list is long to get on board . So bare with me. I will contact you though PM's each and every one as soon as i get back into my office toward the end of the week.

The biggest thing SL requires is that you can cover a Large territory, and have full time office staff. And if you do REO and P&P your chances will greatly in-cress the chances they will take you on board.

I'll be in-touch and I do apologize for the delay. But they will start picking up new recruits after the 1st of the year, mostly do to the fact that they are expecting to pick up 2 new accounts, at least that's the word in the halls of hell that Ive been told. And im not a liberty to discuss who they are as of yet. But i will say this SG is going to a have some bad news after January 1st.

I suspect that's why the regional managers are requesting current contractors how much more work they can handle and if their willing to take on more area.

Its also a plus if you're willing to do evictions.


----------



## NCnewbie

Doing different type work I've seen that some properties they do care about, but I still think it boils down to a numbers game the majority of the time. I haven't landed any direct work though so I'll take your word on that. I honestly haven't tried too hard to yet either, too busy with the other stuff. Maybe after another year or so when I'm more confident in my work and quality of work I might try. 

Had a realtor that I do small jobs for call me up and ask if I would go light the pilot light on a water heater that a safeguard crew did a dewint on. She's fed up with dealing with safeguard but her company won't get them through anyone else. Works for me best I can tell, safeguard goes out and does their usual standard of work, she sees how well it was done then calls me to fix it, I charge double to fix their mess, she relays the charges to safeguard who I can imagine back charges the original crew. They've kept me busy the past 2 months so I'm pretty happy with safeguard. 

It's hit or miss in my area with realtors that can give you direct work. Mostly I can get lock changes, I get the go behind other crews and fix stuff, got close to landing a great yard service but it got reassigned to another realtor. 

I sent emails to a few banks but then I got slammed and didn't pursue it much more.


----------



## Zuse

Update, Ive sent PM message to everyone that ask for a direct contact number at SL. You will have to ask for the recruiter in your area. All the PM's i got was from all over the country so each area will have a different contact person but my recruiter is nice and will help you get the direct contract info for you. BE NICE I HAD TO CALL IN SOME FAVORS TO GIVE YOU GUYS AND GALS DIRECT ACCESS. Also be persistent at the same time, remember the squeaky wheel gets the grease. 

Sorry i took so long but i needed to get permission. 

Good luck.

Zuse.


----------



## RichR

Zuse said:


> Update, Ive sent PM message to everyone that ask for a direct contact number at SL. You will have to ask for the recruiter in your area. All the PM's i got was from all over the country so each area will have a different contact person but my recruiter is nice and will help you get the direct contract info for you. BE NICE I HAD TO CALL IN SOME FAVORS TO GIVE YOU GUYS AND GALS DIRECT ACCESS. Also be persistent at the same time, remember the squeaky wheel gets the grease.
> 
> Sorry i took so long but i needed to get permission.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Zuse.


Thank You, Sir!


----------



## GGC

Zuse said:


> Update, Ive sent PM message to everyone that ask for a direct contact number at SL. You will have to ask for the recruiter in your area. All the PM's i got was from all over the country so each area will have a different contact person but my recruiter is nice and will help you get the direct contract info for you. BE NICE I HAD TO CALL IN SOME FAVORS TO GIVE YOU GUYS AND GALS DIRECT ACCESS. Also be persistent at the same time, remember the squeaky wheel gets the grease.
> 
> Sorry i took so long but i needed to get permission.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Zuse.


Thank you for the info. Much appreciated and you have yourself a Great Christmas!


----------



## All Island Handy

So i got a call from our regional coordinator at sl telling me that they have a new client......he wont say who it is .....hes asking me "exactly what is your coverage area" and "how much more work can you take ?" we actually just took on another county that is almost as big as the other 3 we cover combined. ....very curious to see how much more work comes of this as we are barely keeping up with the 4 crews were running now.....its hard to find good contractors out here. Anyway, anybody else get this same call ? Any idea who the new client is ? Please pm me


----------



## JDRM

All Island Handy said:


> So i got a call from our regional coordinator at sl telling me that they have a new client......he wont say who it is .....hes asking me "exactly what is your coverage area" and "how much more work can you take ?" we actually just took on another county that is almost as big as the other 3 we cover combined. ....very curious to see how much more work comes of this as we are barely keeping up with the 4 crews were running now.....its hard to find good contractors out here. Anyway, anybody else get this same call ? Any idea who the new client is ? Please pm me


I got the same call, although they said 2 new clients after the 1st of yr. Asking how much more we could handle, how many employees, subs, trucks, etc. Basically a company audit, without financials. They also would not say who the new clients are.But, we are ready for whatever!


----------



## All Island Handy

yes we are ready also, so far my experience with SL over the last few years has overall been pretty good, there have been a few issues but no deal breakers hahahaha. we have near doubled our coverage area and are very excited to see where this goes.


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> I got the same call, although they said 2 new clients after the 1st of yr. Asking how much more we could handle, how many employees, subs, trucks, etc. Basically a company audit, without financials. They also would not say who the new clients are.But, we are ready for whatever!


The 1st new client is Seterus, https://www.seterus.com/

You will see the new order going out in February 1st.Or about

*Reminder:* From SL, All doors should be attempted for entry prior to re keying or returning results as work not completed, .



2nd client shall come after the Seterus is set up in the their system.

SL is actively recruiting as of now.

I will address all the PM's after i revisit my regional manager. 

Thanks for your Patience's, i will PM the rest of you this week. 

Zuse 
*
*


----------



## JDRM

Zuse said:


> The 1st new client is Seterus, https://www.seterus.com/
> 
> You will see the new order going out in February 1st.Or about
> 
> *Reminder:* From SL, All doors should be attempted for entry prior to re keying or returning results as work not completed, .
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd client shall come after the Seterus is set up in the their system.
> 
> SL is actively recruiting as of now.
> 
> I will address all the PM's after i revisit my regional manager.
> 
> Thanks for your Patience's, i will PM the rest of you this week.
> 
> Zuse


The volume is only est at 95k, I wonder why all the recruiting?... Must be the second client


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> The volume is only est at 95k, I wonder why all the recruiting?... Must be the second client


They are Recruiting because contractors are leaving, and you can expect payment to be even slower now that the new dispute system has been installed. Also BATF work for WF is Being pushed into the 45 to 60 day mark now.

You can expect WF to pull even more work from SL in the near future. Its already started in the southern states.

SG is already posting their "contractor sign in sheet" and installing lock boxes in GA on properties that we were servicing for service link. SL just now is aware of this as per our Dip-shi*t regional manger. The clueless turd actually called me and asked if i work for SG and was posting their sign and installing lock boxes. 

I told the guy if your losing work to SG your in deep doo-doo. they have reduced our liaison to 2 days a week now, and she is clueless on the industry norms.

BTW if you have been notified yet refresh wints have been reduced to 20.00 For SL.

If you remember sometime back Core Logic was going through the same pains as we are seeing with SL. and the and the 2nd account they thought they were getting wont be coming. SG took it. So don't expect them to tell you, It wasn't a major account anyway.

They are pushing as much work to regionals who don't pay jack to begin with because they can absorb the loss, the same thing Core Logic was doing before it went belly up.

This could take a moment so please wait.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> They are Recruiting because contractors are leaving, and you can expect payment to be even slower now that the new dispute system has been installed. Also BATF work for WF is Being pushed into the 45 to 60 day mark now.
> 
> You can expect WF to pull even more work from SL in the near future. Its already started in the southern states.
> 
> SG is already posting their "contractor sign in sheet" and installing lock boxes in GA on properties that we were servicing for service link. SL just now is aware of this as per our Dip-shi*t regional manger. The clueless turd actually called me and asked if i work for SG and was posting their sign and installing lock boxes.
> 
> I told the guy if your losing work to SG your in deep doo-doo. they have reduced our liaison to 2 days a week now, and she is clueless on the industry norms.
> 
> BTW if you have been notified yet refresh wints have been reduced to 20.00 For SL.
> 
> If you remember sometime back Core Logic was going through the same pains as we are seeing with SL. and the and the 2nd account they thought they were getting wont be coming. SG took it. So don't expect them to tell you, It wasn't a major account anyway.
> 
> They are pushing as much work to regionals who don't pay jack to begin with because they can absorb the loss, the same thing Core Logic was doing before it went belly up.
> 
> This could take a moment so please wait.


I have had some interesting dealings with them in the past 3 days! They know what is going on in the field and they DGAF! Scorecard Scorecard Scorecard


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> I have had some interesting dealings with them in the past 3 days! They know what is going on in the field and they DGAF! Scorecard Scorecard Scorecard


I completely lied in the our manager today- i mean all hell broke lose, i thought the punk was about to start freaking crying it got so bad. Zuse was completely bringing down lighting from the heaven on his AS*. 

First words out my mouth was are you sitting down or standing up? I got a job about 2 miles from my office theat they asked me to 2nd bid a tree removal. I went myself because my other guys are so busy and it was close, so i get out their and its WF Job. The regional that did the job cut up the tree and trimmed the shrubs and threw all the limbs on the property line next door to the neighbors house. The crew that did the job pulled the WF sign off the door before they left so the neighbor didn't know who to call about them dumping the stuff on in the neighbors yard.

I get out there and she comes bailing out the door raising hell at me like it was my company that did dump. Turns out she video recorded it her phone and was scared to confront the contractors at the time because they looked like ******* rug rats from Mexico.

So i posted WF sign on the door and told her to call them and complain about about. Well i confronted the regional manager about the what we had found. His exact work were quote " we see this a lot in the field" i was like are use serous and he said yes? Ok i get it know can i do the same thing right.. silent for about a minute before he opened his fats As*. mouth. i gave them 2 choices pay me my 20k or you will be put on hold asap. You got until Friday to fix this.

Ok so now his the the real kicker the clown actually stayed on the phone the whole time and took a major as* kicking, he didn't hang up!! which tells me they are in despite need of contractor. I was really surprise the clown stayed on the Phone and took a beating and it was sever to say the least.

Which he could have hung up and said screw it, but to his credit he took it like a man, which tells me that are in need for for some contractor to rebuild their network. Don't get me wrong im vary good at what i do, i know my states inside i out and i have a large network of 3rd party contractor and a well oiled machine for and office staff- mind you i have zero re-conveys in the 8 year with them. but Ive have fixed at least 19 re-conveys over the last 3 months for them. 

They got until next Friday to get my back pay fixed or im putting them on hold.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

we got 25 work orders today which is quite a few for this time of year?


----------



## Zuse

OK, I've got an update for you.

Zuse had a conference call today with the Head of Invoicing, The main manager and his 2nd in command the district manager over all the states.

SL is pulling all the invoicing control from India and bring the jobs back to the states, it will fall under the Colorado main office. they are all ready starting to hire and train at least 20 new employees. The new dept will be called the: AVP Division Dept, estimated arrival of the new Dept is 2 months or less. The current dispute system just installed on the Web site will be scraped all together. With a new revamped system with some direct contact info so we can deal with real person.


And yes they got my monies owed to me. I did let some of the small monies go to stream line payment about a 1/4 owed. Give and take. 



I want to quote Craigslist Hack for a statement he made sometime back on another tread, Quote: CHASING AFTER OLD MONEY KEEPS YOU FROM MAKING NEW MONEY. this really hit home for me and allowed me to compromise with the bosses at SL. :vs_cool:


And you guys and gals at SL, im aware you read my post and I want you to know that getting that call on my cell at 9:30 last night to reach out to me was very impressive. You have restored my confidences in a company that Ive been with for over 9 years. I will still do my part as i always have to make your job easier. 



Zuse


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> we got 25 work orders today which is quite a few for this time of year?


5 evictions, 4 cut bids from the cut bid department and 7 pop locks with yards services for WF. 

Yep, Yep.


----------



## disgusted

*Work - get paid*

And yes they got my monies owed to me. I did let some of the small monies go to stream line payment about a 1/4 owed. Give and take. 

I want to quote Craigslist Hack for a statement he made sometime back on another tread, Quote: CHASING AFTER OLD MONEY KEEPS YOU FROM MAKING NEW MONEY. this really hit home for me and allowed me to compromise with the bosses at SL. :vs_cool:

I'm confused , " CHASING AFTER OLD MONEY KEEPS YOU FROM MAKING NEW MONEY " ??? and " I did let some of the small monies go to stream line payment about 1/4 owed. Give and take ". 

Isn't the definition of "old money", payment for any service you completed and are entitled to receive payment ? no matter what time frame. This reminds me of rebate programs, retailers factor in 80% of the time no one requests the rebate. I personally will relentlessly hunt down every penny rightfully owed until I receive said penny or have exhausted every possible option even if I'm debt collecting into the wee hours of the morning. My motto is Work equals justified payment. Just saying !!!


----------



## JoeInPI

The percentages are different for everyone. If I have a customer that owes me $100, if I spend an inordinate amount of time trying to get that $100 that I probably won't get due to the client not having money, being shifty, or just their being ashwholes, I agree- I move on and write off the bad debt. I can use that time better seeing GOOD customers, or picking up more work. At some point, I see the bigger picture. I'm not going to step over a dollar to make a dime. Chalk it up to a learning experience, and go get more work. I'm not spending days on the road and hours on the phone trying to collect money I probably won't get.

I'm sure Zuse didn't take a huge discount for fast payment with no thought, or without weighing the likelihood of getting paid vs. how time could be better spent. Being able to discern the difference is how you gain success as any business.


----------



## Zuse

JoeInPI said:


> The percentages are different for everyone. If I have a customer that owes me $100, if I spend an inordinate amount of time trying to get that $100 that I probably won't get due to the client not having money, being shifty, or just their being ashwholes, I agree- I move on and write off the bad debt. I can use that time better seeing GOOD customers, or picking up more work. At some point, I see the bigger picture. I'm not going to step over a dollar to make a dime. Chalk it up to a learning experience, and go get more work. I'm not spending days on the road and hours on the phone trying to collect money I probably won't get.
> 
> I'm sure Zuse didn't take a huge discount for fast payment with no thought, or without weighing the likelihood of getting paid vs. how time could be better spent. Being able to discern the difference is how you gain success as any business.


Joe is correct, i gave up the chump change for the real money. I wanted to meet them almost half way, for i know they made a mistake by turning payroll of to a foreign country Like India who most likely is making a $1.50 hour to process work orders and invoicing. I also am aware SL needs me more than i need them, I'm the one they call to clean the mess their half wit regionals cant. It was their regionals that cause them to lose the WF account in NFR in the first place. And that includes MCS.

I been with SL for over 9 years and Ive had my ups and downs with them. But 600k a year is not chump change and their are those here the can vouch for those numbers. And thats just one account i have and it the smallest at that. And don't take that that the wrong way, its been a hard as* road to get to those numbers. It just didn't fall in my lap nor was it just dumb luck either.

But please don't take this the wrong way either, I'm not a regional company by any means, i just so happen to cover 3 states, not completely but a large enough territory that when I bitch it makes it way to then top. 

And they do have social media dept that monitors whats being said about them on the web, here and LinkedIn and other various web sites. 

Always keep in mind that these companies are only as good as their contractors. Look at names that sign up here and never say a peep but they are always online.

When SL lost WF it was a slap in the face at the organization that they where so proud of. It just reminded them cheaper isn't always better, and in the end the end product is what makes it way the to those that cut the check.

When i advertise as service company that is exactly what i mean i service your accounts and make your job easier so we both look good. And yes the concept eludes most that try to make it in this business, mostly do to the fact that their narrow concept of being self employed means they only see the a forest and not the trees and animals and all that dwells with in the forest so they fail.

I did SL a favor by bringing their lack and loss of what made the company what it once was, a leader in this industry. Least i remind your as of today SL has over 576 accounts And they are publicly traded on the NY stock exchange. And yes its bitch to get on board with them this is a FACT. As a reminder i could have took the loss of 20k and wrote it off on my taxes and forgot all about it, but i don't want see them fail as a company nor more than i want to see any one fail as a company except for SG. And i only despise SG because they mask their incompetence in public relation ploys to appease mindless blind bureaucrats drowning in political correctness. 

This P&P industry is small compared to other industries..Period and because of that change come quick and it will continue to change as time goes on, you will either change with it or you fail by the waste side like many of those before you. If its your way or no way then so long and good luck with that.

Has it eluded you that there is not one thread on this entire Website that starts out "HOW I BECAME SUCCESSFUL AT PROPERTY PRESERVATION" 

“There are three types of people in this world. Firstly, there are people who make things happen. Then there are people who watch things happen. Lastly, there are people who ask, what happened?


----------



## madxtreme01

Zuse, I have done work for SL previously and never had any complaints, although I did work for them through another company. My question really is I saw comments maybe in this thread or another, but their new price list was laughable. If numbers keep going down, how do you make it work? MCS numbers used to be good and now they are in the toilet, I'm about to tell them to take a hike and look for work elsewhere.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

We have still not had any of those wint refreshes. That may be a state thing?


----------



## Zuse

madxtreme01 said:


> Zuse, I have done work for SL previously and never had any complaints, although I did work for them through another company. My question really is I saw comments maybe in this thread or another, but their new price list was laughable. If numbers keep going down, how do you make it work? MCS numbers used to be good and now they are in the toilet, I'm about to tell them to take a hike and look for work elsewhere.


 A very good question, as far SL price list goes there was a minor reduction in pay sometime back. I consider it 2nd tier cost reduction, basically a 10% across the board on basic mandatory services, not all but most.
For an example 50.00 a cubic yard was reduced to 40.00, the policy was instituted when BlackNight bought them out. Fact is SL became a top heavy balloted corporate bureaucracy during the housing crises which made a prime target for buyout. The problem then arose when they slimmed down the Veterans at the company that knew the ins and outs of the industry and their client’s needs. They are just now realizing their mistakes and moving back to what works, slowly.
SL link prices are far better than MCS and SG which industry wise are 3rd tier bottom of the barrel. Plus MCS and SG have a very aggressive charge back system that is for the most part set in stone.
SL to their credit has toned down their charge back system and put it on a short leash, compared to years back.
The advantages working with SL are by far the fact that they allow you run our own cost estimator at your expense. Which does give my company some control over pricing and it makes up for the reduction in basic services. For me I just need access to property to bid out all the issues, which is where most of the profitable money is made. Notice when I say bid all issues thats what I mean we bid everything. I only need 5 of 15 to come back to make a profit.
I’m in the South so SL concentration of properties is considerable. Also there is another consideration to take into fact on your basic pop-locks there is 40.00 per cubic yard, but we verily ever remove trash unless it raw foods. But when I bid to remove the remaining debris I bid it 50.00 the standard going rate. And you don’t have to run a Cost Estimator on debris bid to be removed. And they do come back at 50.00 rates regardless of what service agreement states. I believe this is due to the fact that quality of work that seen in the field, and the reasonable cubic yard count with justification through photo documentation. 
Your score card also controls the rate at which your discount rate determined. But for me the score and discount rate meaningless it has never controlled the amount of volume they send me. I always discuss the rate at which my contractors get and the company gets, basically each job is treated on its own merits. 
Another aspect of SL system is they incorporate cut bid negotiate team that is tied into their reconveyance dept. This is truly unique and one of a kind, the prices they negotiate is not far off from the original price we bid. So a little higher from the norm on a bid pushes it into the cut bid department and we get what we need to turn a profit.
Plus the best thing about SL is my phone only rings on 3 occasions, 1 to voice verify and acceptance of a pending eviction or 2 form the cut bid department asking to accept a job or 3 a reconveyance acceptance. 
With that being said they are tough and you better be on top of your games or they will chew you up and spit you out and move on.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> We have still not had any of those wint refreshes. That may be a state thing?


Looks like the push back from that policy fell threw fairly quickly, as per my conversation/bitchathon last Friday.

They for-sure was testing the waters to see what the contractors would tolerate.


----------



## JDRM

Unusually slow rite now!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> Unusually slow rite now!



Not h re and we are seeing bid approval after bid approval.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> Not h re and we are seeing bid approval after bid approval.


Yep, Yep. its busy. Got that call today, asking me back into GA again. This after they Kicked me out for a regional. Guess that didn't work out so well.

After that conversation last night with Regional manager on his cell no less was just amazing. Getting grilled on how other company's handle their work was a real eye opener to their inter workings. Of course he is a temp, but no less a vet of 4 years. You cant fix stupid but you sure can fire it.

When he went quiet for a whole minute after what i said, i had to say are you still there? he was just shocked into silence. He texted me today and ask if we could talk again tomorrow, I get the feeling they are looking for the best approach where to devote the limited resources they have to fix the system. 

I get the feeling he has the ear of the big wigs. it was pretty obvious he was home when he called. Company cell or personal i don't know but it was clear phone is used for a reason other that work, they cant monitor whats said on it that was clear from the off set. 

From the off set you just have to say i really like your company and want it to succeed, BUT here is what i see whats a problem...looking from the outside in. 

I couldn't help but think, if your good at something your going to have to pay for it, why give it away for free?


----------



## madxtreme01

Zuse said:


> Yep, Yep. its busy. Got that call today, asking me back into GA again. This after they Kicked me out for a regional. Guess that didn't work out so well.
> 
> After that conversation last night with Regional manager on his cell no less was just amazing. Getting grilled on how other company's handle their work was a real eye opener to their inter workings. Of course he is a temp, but no less a vet of 4 years. You cant fix stupid but you sure can fire it.
> 
> When he went quiet for a whole minute after what i said, i had to say are you still there? he was just shocked into silence. He texted me today and ask if we could talk again tomorrow, I get the feeling they are looking for the best approach where to devote the limited resources they have to fix the system.
> 
> I get the feeling he has the ear of the big wigs. it was pretty obvious he was home when he called. Company cell or personal i don't know but it was clear phone is used for a reason other that work, they cant monitor whats said on it that was clear from the off set.
> 
> From the off set you just have to say i really like your company and want it to succeed, BUT here is what i see whats a problem...looking from the outside in.
> 
> I couldn't help but think, if your good at something your going to have to pay for it, why give it away for free?



my problems with them is their turn around times, it didn't matter if it was a roof job or a simple grass cut, the turn around time was the same, too many BATF jobs that I don't trust and how many times did you get slammed on a thursday evening when you had a nice weekend with the family planned.


----------



## Zuse

madxtreme01 said:


> my problems with them is their turn around times, it didn't matter if it was a roof job or a simple grass cut, the turn around time was the same, too many BATF jobs that I don't trust and how many times did you get slammed on a thursday evening when you had a nice weekend with the family planned.



I discussed this with them also and will have more to elaborate on it later, is what they don't tell you and the miss informed is that they have 30 days to summit work back to the client. This runs across all work orders, even delays are in compliance if it falls under out control circumstance. Common delays. Like weather.

This only changes if the Job falls under a re-conveyance issue which in turn the bank gets daily fines. Until its ready to get sent back to the bank.

Again this policy has forced SL to rely on regionals to cover vast territories, with zero over site and no guiltily control. If one goes down their screwed, which even tho this has happened over and over again they still make the same mistake over and over.

Im currently picking up the pieces of this policy right now, for more than one company. 

This policy is not a cushion to separate contractor from the national its a cost measure. Cost effective in the end.

Again this is one reason why NFR has become so successful, of course they use them but not nearly as much as the others. WF has rewarded NFR with "yuge" volume, it took SL over a 2 years just to comply with WF sign policy. NFR was on it the day the policy was instituted. BB&T bank left NFR for SL and has paid the price every sense, its a well know fact that those inside of BB&T default division was pissed at upper management at BB&T for that decision. Now their stuck with crap work, and will probably leave them soon.

I personally know guys and gals that work for NFR that cover just 2 county's for them. Now that a company that you can work with and want to work for.


----------



## madxtreme01

Zuse said:


> I discussed this with them also and will have more to elaborate on it later, is what they don't tell you and the miss informed is that they have 30 days to summit work back to the client. This runs across all work orders, even delays are in compliance if it falls under out control circumstance. Common delays. Like weather.
> 
> This only changes if the Job falls under a re-conveyance issue which in turn the bank gets daily fines. Until its ready to get sent back to the bank.
> 
> Again this policy has forced SL to rely on regionals to cover vast territories, with zero over site and no guiltily control. If one goes down their screwed, which even tho this has happened over and over again they still make the same mistake over and over.
> 
> Im currently picking up the pieces of this policy right now, for more than one company.
> 
> This policy is not a cushion to separate contractor from the national its a cost measure. Cost effective in the end.
> 
> Again this is one reason why NFR has become so successful, of course they use them but not nearly as much as the others. WF has rewarded NFR with "yuge" volume, it took SL over a 2 years just to comply with WF sign policy. NFR was on it the day the policy was instituted. BB&T bank left NFR for SL and has paid the price every sense, its a well know fact that those inside of BB&T default division was pissed at upper management at BB&T for that decision. Now their stuck with crap work, and will probably leave them soon.
> 
> I personally know guys and gals that work for NFR that cover just 2 county's for them. Now that a company that you can work with and want to work for.



I've heard issues on here with payment with NFR, but that doesn't mean it happens to everyone. Also if SL gets 30 days why is every order issued with a 48hr turn around


----------



## Craigslist Hack

madxtreme01 said:


> I've heard issues on here with payment with NFR, but that doesn't mean it happens to everyone. Also if SL gets 30 days why is every order issued with a 48hr turn around



NFR is sometimes 3 weeks and sometimes 60 days I think it depends on the type of order.


----------



## JDRM

Scorecard is basically my only complaint, but it is a big one


----------



## Zuse

I have no clue as to whats going on with them, Ive heard from 2 regional managers today.

I have never talked to so many upper management people in my life, the last time i had this much interest in my company was when i was in a suit at the Florida and Ohio conventions. it has really set me back and forced me to stop and thinks somethings through. Its 2 am and im just freaking out, I'm really not sure what Ive done or haven't done. 

I stopped looking at the score card sometime ago. Its never been good anyhow, I'm just interested in the bottom line. I use to be a large vendor for them but i cut them off sometime back and was asked to come back in round about way so i did, mostly do to someones advise on these boards.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> Scorecard is basically my only complaint, but it is a big one


That's ALL they care about and it's nearly impossible for us to be profitable and maintain a good scorecard due to geography.


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> That's ALL they care about and it's nearly impossible for us to be profitable and maintain a good scorecard due to geography.


 The bigger, rehab type orders that take a week sometimes to complete are in the same scoring category as a convey check which takes an hour to complete. Its like a no win situation, almost impossible to be gold anymore.


----------



## AceVentura

Here is my scorecard for ServiceLink.

1. How many upper level members of management does it take to correct an invoice mistake? 

Review: It is known it can not be completed with a mimimum of 5 members of upper lvl management.

Grade = Epic Fail

2. On how many occasions does ServiceLink look out for the best interests of their clients, and or how many members of upper level management look out for their clients best interests?

Review: It is known that ServiceLink will not look out for its clients best interests, it has been tested with a known 5 members of upper lvl management in which no party looked out for any client.

Review: An external, non compensated, party can attempt to quality control what the members of ServiceLinks upper level management are doing, (which is external damage control) but it is very hard being uncompensated to continue doing this work, and it is a lot of work to keep up with the constant demand of ongoing activity.

Grade: Epic Plus Epic Failed to the Fail

3. How many days does it take to review a invoice issue addressed directly to over 5 members of ServiceLinks upper level management?

Review: As of todays date we are at 9 months, or roughly 270 days of not reviewing issues with invoices that over 5 members of ServiceLinks upper level management had been made well aware of.

Grade: Failed, not capable of performing this task.

4. Does any member of ServiceLinks upper level management still run, or hold an interest in a subcontract of work to ServiceLink.

Review: unclear there is a known member of ServiceLinks upper level management with initials that include the letter s and g, that does try to offer hush money in order to hide a fact related. He does acknowledge that he had lost over $100,000.00 from his proprety preservation companies via conference calls to offer hush money when it is known that he has a witness with the initials of NB additionally on the conference call.

Grade: Cannot be trusted


----------



## AceVentura

Extended Score Card

1. Ease of contacting a member of ServiceLink without direct contact information for upper level management.

Response: Extensive hold times just about impossible

Grade: Epic Fail

2. ServiceLink is a company that is required to act with confidentiality and discretion because of their requirements under the Uniform Fiduciaries Act, on how many occasions have I witnessed ServiceLink adhere to their requirements, this includes before a tribunal?

Response: Zero, notta once have I seen proper discretion performed by or on behalf of ServiceLink.

Grade: Epicest Fail

3. Is ServiceLink capable of implementing proper internal policy?

Reponse: Needs determination

Grade: Needs determination


----------



## Zuse

Yep ACE summed it up pretty well.

Agreed!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Last 4 times the phone has rang from them it has been some Indian person I can't understand a word they are saying. I just tell them send an email and hang up.


----------



## All Island Handy

so it looks like safeguard lost another contract arty::clap:arty: we have been sent to about 20 initial secures in the last week for servicelink and all are safeguard properties keyed to 6***5 (safeguard code). all are FNMA change lock / lock box and bids. all and all work flow has at least doubled in the last month


----------



## JDRM

All Island Handy said:


> so it looks like safeguard lost another contract arty::clap:arty: we have been sent to about 20 initial secures in the last week for servicelink and all are safeguard properties keyed to 6***5 (safeguard code). all are FNMA change lock / lock box and bids. all and all work flow has at least doubled in the last month


 Yes, that is the client they sent email about a few months ago. We have yet to see anything from them. 659


----------



## All Island Handy

JDRM said:


> Yes, that is the client they sent email about a few months ago. We have yet to see anything from them. 659


wow, whate area are you in ? i was under the impression that this was a national contract with 659


----------

